# moteur hit§miss 2 temps



## gg89220 (Oct 19, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSCIVvVp_zw[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 20, 2013)

Great engine. Well constructed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nice engine. Congratulations.

Barry


----------

